# 1999 Whipray restore



## HP.keys (Aug 21, 2020)

View attachment 165794


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Dang, looking good! Keep the pics coming 👍 

What's the new power? 40hp?


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Fellow '99 Whipray owner here. Can't wait to see how it turns out. I follow JR's on Insta.


----------



## HP.keys (Aug 21, 2020)

it’s a 50hp but probably should’ve gone with a 40


----------



## HP.keys (Aug 21, 2020)

Couple more pictures of how bad it was


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Love side console and that color


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

bryson said:


> Dang, looking good! Keep the pics coming 👍
> 
> What's the new power? 40hp?


The 40 and 50 Tohatsu 4 stroke weigh the same, go with the 50. 209 with T&T for a 15" shaft, which is the right length for that year.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice find! 

Curious how you found her? Must have been off the grid - that side pancake console has always been my favorite. Post lots of pics of the resto...good luck!


----------



## HP.keys (Aug 21, 2020)

Funny story I had been looking for an older hellsbay or waterman for a month or so and randomly posted a WTB add and an older gentleman messaged me about what he had, so I jumped on it and by the time he figured out how to make a thread with it for sale I made an offer and we had a verbal agreement.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice score! 

Birdsall still carries that wonderful transom mount bracket for the bow. I have one on my Waterman. 
I had to buy a new one when the bolt froze completely. Be sure you keep it greased.
It's the lightest option available for mounting a trolling motor.


----------



## HP.keys (Aug 21, 2020)

Capn_Joe_Johnson said:


> Nice score!
> 
> Birdsall still carries that wonderful transom mount bracket for the bow. I have one on my Waterman.
> I had to buy a new one when the bolt froze completely. Be sure you keep it greased.
> It's the lightest option available for mounting a trolling motor.


Think I’ll keep the trolling motor off this one, plain and simple is what I’m looking for


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

HP.keys said:


> Think I’ll keep the trolling motor off this one, plain and simple is what I’m looking for


Agreed! That's the beauty of the Birdsall. I take mine off all the time. Pull the batteries, lighten the bow.
But those are days when I know for sure I don't want to be pushing the extra weight. Today was a fine example.
It was a burden until the wind kicked in and poling became a task. I was glad then for the extra weight of a couple of small batteries and the trolling motor.

It's a trade off to be sure.

May the wind and tide always be in your favor.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Great work bringing it back to life. It’s amazing and unfortunate that these skiffs get so “molested” by owners installing every gizmo they can think of. The Walmart seat in the first pic! 🤣


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

HP.keys said:


> it’s a 50hp but probably should’ve gone with a 40


Naaaa man, you did the right thing. Nearly all 40s are the same weight as the 50s. I was bored this morning, waiting for it get warmer here before I work on my Whipray, so here is an exhaustive list:

Tohatsu is 209 for the short shaft, but they only make it in dark blue, not available in white
Honda is 214, but they don't have a short shaft
Mercury is around 250, but I don't think they have a short shaft
Yamaha 40 is 223, the 50 is 247, but I don't see short shaft either
Evinrude is 250, but also do not have short shaft, plus it isn't as efficient as the 4 strokes

Really the only way to go lighter is to drop down to a tiller. The two primary engines now for that are the Yamaha 25 hp which is 126 pull start, or 132 electric start with the short shaft. I've heard the Tohatsu 30 hp is dope - short shaft is 157, but I don't think that is power tilt and trim.

I'll be watching your thread to see how she comes out! Looking great so far man!

If this helps - I found the cockpit LEDs that Hell's Bay uses - I am adding more to mine.



4-LED Courtesy Light - Surface Mount - Innovative Lighting


----------



## HP.keys (Aug 21, 2020)

coconutgroves said:


> Naaaa man, you did the right thing. Nearly all 40s are the same weight as the 50s. I was bored this morning, waiting for it get warmer here before I work on my Whipray, so here is an exhaustive list:
> 
> Tohatsu is 209 for the short shaft, but they only make it in dark blue, not available in white
> Honda is 214, but they don't have a short shaft
> ...


Thanks man I will get some of those lights for sure, I went with the 50 merc 20 inch shaft because this has the 4 inch raised transom, it’s 247lbs which is 43lbs heavier than my 40 2stroke I took off and with the weight of batteries alone I’ll make that much up and more.


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

I’ve got a taller whip platform if ya need one! I just dropped back to 15” transom


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

HP.keys said:


> Thanks man I will get some of those lights for sure, I went with the 50 merc 20 inch shaft because this has the 4 inch raised transom, it’s 247lbs which is 43lbs heavier than my 40 2stroke I took off and with the weight of battlers alone I’ll make that much up and more.


Ahhh, got ya - I just looked at your pics in more detail and noticed that taller transom.

I do not have a jack plate on mine yet, but definitely have the clearance, but have to watch it if trimmed up. That Tohatsu 50 has a big cowling on it. I've measure that I can raise my engine 5" higher if I add a compression plate (ShawWing) which is in the plans.

Btw, you can reach out to Hell's Bay service for all of your new decals. I just got them priced and am ordering some for mine. Same with the casting and poling platform seadek with the HB logo.

Are you refinishing your aluminum? I am starting that this weekend, but if I don't like the results, am going to pull and get them powder coated white.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

I think thats my buddy Lloyd's old skiff, if it is that skiff has been everywhere. Sweet sled with good mojo.


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Looks a lot like my last 99 #59


----------



## HP.keys (Aug 21, 2020)

Rick88 said:


> Looks a lot like my last 99 #59
> View attachment 165951


Yeah it does very similar


----------



## HP.keys (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

Is it difficult to get fly rods in and out from the starboard gunnel? The support under the side consoles on the older HB’s make it look like it would be tricky. Just curious. And congrats on the skiff, looks awesome.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

FLmatt said:


> Is it difficult to get fly rods in and out from the starboard gunnel? The support under the side consoles on the older HB’s make it look like it would be tricky. Just curious. And congrats on the skiff, looks awesome.


Port holds 4 rods without issue, although on models like mine some added the captains chair, which I am removing to open up the cockpit.

Startboard side is design for spinning rods on my Classic, with the support brace of the console having holes for the butt of the rod.


----------



## HP.keys (Aug 21, 2020)

Yeah what he said ^


----------



## HP.keys (Aug 21, 2020)

View attachment 166139


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

Looking good...Glad you are bringing her back to life


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

WOW, she is looking SEXY!


----------



## HP.keys (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Pretty work.


----------



## Csd (Oct 25, 2020)

That is really looking great !


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

Beautiful skiff!


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

That’s a classic, beautiful.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

what paint is he using? looks fantastic.


----------



## HP.keys (Aug 21, 2020)

devrep said:


> what paint is he using? looks fantastic.


Red and blue label awlgrip I believe and the color is guide green


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks.


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

After doing my last whipray I will never paint another boat the durability is just nowhere near gel


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

What paint did you use? My 16 year old Imron on my Challenger shines like new. Paint is thinner than gel coat, but paint is harder than gel. An anchor or other heavy/hard object dropped on paint may chip easier, but that's about it.


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Awcraft/ awlgrip mine chipped and scratched through super easy...
I use the boats rough tho not a “no shoes allowed fly fish only rig”


----------



## HP.keys (Aug 21, 2020)

Getting everything dry fitted, carpet still
Needs to be finished and transom will be painted and rigging next. Switches panel will have new stuff as well just to get it fit right.


----------



## HP.keys (Aug 21, 2020)

90% complete and first splash


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice !


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Looking great!

What LEDs did you use in the cockpit?


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Looks fantastic


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

great job bringing her back to life.....Enjoy


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

That thing looks badass, curious what the cost was to do all that, if you don’t want to post could you pm ?, considering doing the same with an older boat to make new, nice job with that resto


----------



## AGG (Jul 2, 2020)

Well done.


----------



## Cmurphy (Aug 18, 2019)

Beautiful boat!


----------

